# Where to buy a utility pole on Vancouver Island?



## DougW (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm doing a dip service for a house but I can't seem to find anywhere to buy a utility pole. Does anyone know where I can buy and have a pole delivered on Vancouver Island BC? The service is over a street so the triplex will have to have 18 1/2' of clearance. With the pole 6' under ground I'll be looking at about a 25' pole.

From BC Hydro requirements:

Full length, pressure treated, class 6 or higher

Minimum diameter at top: 5.5 inches

Minimum diameter 6 feet from butt: 9 inches

Gain mark 12 feet from butt


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*DougW*
I'm an American so I cannot provide an answer. I'm just surprised that BC Hydro requires the installer to provide in span support for a Service Drop. I had never encountered an electrical utility that required the customer to provide poles that are located in the public easement. That said I don't even know if a public easement means the same in Canada as it does in the United States.

This could turn out to be a totally off the wall suggestion since I don't know the rules and conditions on Vancouver Island, BC so take it with a POUND of salt. Would it be practical to trench through the roadway to an easement line hand hole box and then keep going underground to the Service Equipment. I would think that your pole and it's installation will be quite expensive so it may be worth considering. 

Tom Horne


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Should be poles available on Vancouver Island. Going across a road sounds like a utility's responsibility though. (Mine is a BC Hydro maintained pole.)

Have you tried a local Slegg lumber? Windsor plywood? Companies that do excavating services?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ask hydro if they'll sell you a pole. 
They may even install it and put a monthly add on to the customer's bill.
Down here we call it a tariff schedule to see rates for POCO lease lighting and the like. Not sure if y'all roll that way up there.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Ask hydro if they'll sell you a pole.
> They may even install it and put a monthly add on to the customer's bill.
> Down here we call it a tariff schedule to see rates for POCO lease lighting and the like. Not sure if y'all roll that way up there.


It is amazing how much can be saved with a light lease from a POCO. In PA it was dirt cheap to have them put up the pole and light, and do all the maintenance on the fixture with electric included. It was not much more than what a minimum service charge would be, with no up front costs.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

DougW said:


> I'm doing a dip service for a house but I can't seem to find anywhere to buy a utility pole. Does anyone know where I can buy and have a pole delivered on Vancouver Island BC? The service is over a street so the triplex will have to have 18 1/2' of clearance. With the pole 6' under ground I'll be looking at about a 25' pole.
> 
> From BC Hydro requirements:
> 
> ...


Where on the island? There's pole yards in most communities. Unless you're way up north or in ahousat.


----------



## Bcec (Jul 29, 2018)

DougW said:


> I'm doing a dip service for a house but I can't seem to find anywhere to buy a utility pole. Does anyone know where I can buy and have a pole delivered on Vancouver Island BC? The service is over a street so the triplex will have to have 18 1/2' of clearance. With the pole 6' under ground I'll be looking at about a 25' pole.
> 
> From BC Hydro requirements:
> 
> ...


not sure if a 25 ft. pole is available.A 30 ft. pole is common.I would check at a local lumber yard to see if one can be ordered.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

Tall tree on each side of the road?


----------

